

Riml: Relaxed Vimscript (compiler) - lukegru
http://github.com/luke-gru/riml

======
lukegru
Hey, let me know what you guys think about the language, if you have any ideas
for improvement, sarcastic and derisive remarks, if you want to contribute
(!!), etc...

Thanks!

